

Slide.com shutting down - davyjones
http://www.slide.com/

======
superasn
Can someone explain why such high traffic sites like Slide.com, Picnik.com,
Flektor.com, etc are often shutdown after acquisition? Even as of today these
sites must be getting millions of hits. Not to mention that for many people
it's still the go-to site for making slideshows, or picture editing.

Why not instead auction them off or maybe add a business model to cut some
losses? It can't hurt more than shutting it down completely?

My guess is big companies get some sort of tax benefit from doing this? But is
that the sole reason behind it? Or am I missing some part of the picture?

~~~
suhail
It would still have to be maintained so those resources are better used
elsewhere. Nobody wants to work on products that aren't getting much attention
either. For Google, I imagine it's about focusing on a few things that have
massive potential (to really win) and they simply do not find it worthwhile
spending more resources on selling it off.

~~~
est
> it's about focusing on a few things that have massive potential (to really
> win)

If you has to focus in order to success, you are already on the edge of fail.
Remember Gmail? It was a 20% time casual product.[1]

[1]: <http://www.google.com/press/pressrel/gmail.html>

~~~
Tyrannosaurs
What, like say Apple? A company renowned for focusing on doing a small number
of things well.

And what was the first thing Larry Page did when he took over as Google CEO?
Start hacking away at projects that were going nowhere to focus on a smaller
number of key areas.

------
suhail
Sad :-( to see all the work from fellow sliders go away. It'll be survived by
all the companies people from slide have now started:

Mixpanel, sosh, quixey, pathjoy, formula am, etc

------
sandieman
what in the world is prizes.org? very odd thing to link to.

~~~
mattbillenstein
The last surviving slide-developed property post Google acquisition...

